# Zazzle sweatshirt, Kindle, the fur kids and me :)



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got my Zazzle huge huge huge sweatshirt

_* "One click is dangerous... Kindleboards.com" * _ 

Which btw takes me back to the 80s, where my hair was even BIGGER. For those of you old enough to remember Pat Benatar, this shirt me of the song "We live for love".. the lyric in my head everytime I see this shirt is

_*Your love's contagious, 
one kiss is dangerous
*_

However , I digress.. These shirts are great.. nice weight and cozy.. the printwork is nicer then I expected as well.. thumbs up for zazzle Kindle shirts


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

you must post a pic.. I did when i got my shirt.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes Please post a picture if you can.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Well the thing is HUGE I am wearing it for nightware.. I got a 3X shirt and I am about a size 8-10 so I also cut the neck out (ala flashdance) because I cant STAND things on my neck like that.. so its off the shoulder and like a Kindle dress.. LOL.. I love it.. not sure its appropriate for posting


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

PM it to me, I'll be the judge of that.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> PM it to me, I'll be the judge of that.


Vampyre, you dirty old judge, heh, heh!


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> PM it to me, I'll be the judge of that.


PM it to me too!


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

To add some maturity to the judging panel, PM it to me too.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

You guys crack me up!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you guys are TOO funny.., I have it on right now.. the sleeves are HUGE and rolled back and it is to my knees. the words GENEROUS SIZING are understated, I am wrapped in it.. but I admit I do love it..


----------

